# Edmunds Q7 Video



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Looks like Edmunds got video footage of the Q7. It's still disguised, so nothing really new to report, but at the same time, it's cool to see it rolling down the road. 
Find it here...
http://www.edmunds.com/insidel...06275


----------

